
How big is the software development tools market worldwide in 2020? - MacSystem
Does anyone know up-to-date numbers? I can only find this for 2012-2016. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gartner.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;documents&#x2F;2098416
======
verdverm
It's big and getting bigger, $100B+ / year depending on how granular or wide
you want to cast the net.

Check out the Stripe Developer Coefficient report, that is telling from one
vantage point. You might also consider https;/coss.media as a subsector. What
about tools that help with digital transformation or cloud development?

I'm not sure there is a single report, you more have to hobble things together
from various sources.

~~~
MacSystem
Thanks for your answer. Sorry for the delay to answer back. The Stripe
Developer Coefficient report has many useful data, thanks. Would be useful to
include the numbers about cloud dev too, but this is optional, since I'm not
targeting that market directly. I still couldn't find such report. Harder than
I thought.

